# Residential Account Available: Farmington CT



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

I work for a property management company based in Hartford and I do the plowing for all of our apartment buildings. Recently we rented out a house we own in Farmington, and we will not be doing the plowing for this property because it is kind of out of the way.

The tenants need someone to plow their drive this winter. I haven't been over there in a while but if I remember correctly, the drive is about 50 to 75 yds.

The house is located at 73 South Rd, in Farmington, CT. If you are interested in bidding the account PM me for their contact info.

~Justin


----------

